# Encender manualmente fuente AT



## julian403 (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola tengo una pc vieja y no funciona. Me parece que el problema es la fuente de alimentación, esta es una fuente AT. De la fuente sale un cable negro con 4 cables conectados al switch, los cables son de color blanco, celeste, marron y negro. Para prenderla manualmente ¿tengo que puentiar el cable blanco con el celeste y el negro con el marrón? diganmen porfavor ya que estos cables tienen una tensión de 220[V]. 

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 30, 2012)

Medí con el tester cuales son los dos que van al tomacorriente.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 30, 2012)

Son un simple interruptor bipolar.


----------



## julian403 (Dic 30, 2012)

Cuando mido con el tester me da continuidad con el blanco y el negro al toma corrientes. Pero cuando los cortocircuiteo y conecto la fuente a 220 [V], no me anda, es decir, que no obtengo tensión en los pines que van a la placa madre. ¿a que se puede deber esto?

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Fijate que todas esas fuentes tienen la explicación de esos cables impreso en la tapa 

Negro - black
Blanco - white
Azul - blue
Marron - brown


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Ene 6, 2013)

No tienes ningun cable verde?

Tengo varias fuentes y todas llevan el cable que te comento y dicho cable uniendolo con cualquier cable negro(masa) la fuente arranca.


Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 6, 2013)

Juan Ruiz dijo:


> No tienes ningun cable verde?
> 
> Tengo varias fuentes y todas llevan el cable que te comento y dicho cable uniendolo con cualquier cable negro(masa) la fuente arranca.
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

El problema que está comentando julian403 es en una fuente AT (de las antiguas) estas fuentes no tienen el cable Verde para arrancar, se conectan con un Doble Interruptor.

Sal U2



Buenos días julian403

Como bien dice Dosmetros, estas fuentes disponen de un Interruptor Doble.

He estado viendo dos de esas Fuentes que tengo por aquí.
Si conectas  por un lado Marrón con Negro y por otro Blanco con Azul la Fuente tendría que funcionar.
De no ser así significa que hay una avería en el interior de la Fuente.
Recuerda que en el interior del recipente metálico hay tensiones que pueden ser muy (*MUY*) peligrosas.
La  avería puede ser algo tan simple como el Fusible fundido o algo muy complejo y difícil de reparar
Ahora serás tú, y en base a tus conocimientos, el que decida si intentas repararla.

Sal U2


----------



## BKAR (Ene 6, 2013)

una foto de la AT ayudaria.revisa la tarjeta ahi estan impresas los nombres de los cables...
las AT se encienden con un interruptor doble o como se llame. cortan/conectan la alimentacion directamente en las AT que he visto


----------

